# Raising Pheasants



## rooster cogburn (Jul 15, 2004)

Anyone else raising pheasants this spring? It's my first year of raising them and so far I've had real good luck. The weather has been nice enough to keep the temps up during the night. Mine are now 3 1/2 weeks old and really starting to grow up fast.


----------



## Wingmaster55 (Feb 25, 2006)

I raised 50 this spring and just released them a week ago at about 6 weeks i think. Just make sure u sprinkle them with some water so they are used to rain and there oils come out. That helps there survival alot.
I have been putting grain out on the trail and in the morning i can count them and so far there is still 50.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

I raised a few also this year, I use a hose and soak them down get that oil gland working.


----------

